# Face pictures



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Can I see some close up face pictures of you poos. I've got all my bits for home grooming my two as I'm planning on doing them myself from now.
I think I'm quiet confident I will be able to do the bodies just the faces I'm a little nervous of doing
This will save me some money, worse case scenario is Molly and Sid will have to wear their coats to cover their bad hair dos


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just about to post that monkey Barney's face to a new thread but if you insist, I will post it here too  He's cute alright, but that Sid .... he's a stunner  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I'm just about to post that monkey Barney's face to a new thread but if you insist, I will post it here too  He's cute alright, but that Sid .... he's a stunner  x


Oh Lou, barney is a beautiful not in a Brighton gay way
Not sure this face cut will suit my two  x


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I also groom Miss Lills myself... she definitely doesn't look as perfectly coiffed as when she went to a groomer but I really don't mind: I like her scruffy and she is happier not having to go...

Here she is in all her glory:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No it wouldn't suit your two at all - a completely different look of course!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's ruby, done last week - I like a bit more fur, but it grows so quick it will soon be in her eyes again - but it is nice to get eye to eye contact with ruby, which is a rare thing due to her furiness!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Here's ruby, done last week - I like a bit more fur, but it grows so quick it will soon be in her eyes again - but it is nice to get eye to eye contact with ruby, which is a rare thing due to her furiness!


This is so true and at least you have your money's worth. I don't think I could get away with this with Molly, she has such a narrow head and would look like she has a peanut for a head


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Miss Lilly said:


> I also groom Miss Lills myself... she definitely doesn't look as perfectly coiffed as when she went to a groomer but I really don't mind: I like her scruffy and she is happier not having to go...
> 
> Here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 110586


Miss Lilly looks perfectly fine, well done you


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's Miss Maggie just before Xmas. She had been trimmed I think about a week before these. Her head has loose waves but isn't very thick.[URL="http://








[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Nicola! She is also known as Miss Ginger Beard - I guess you can see why in the pic...

I found this really helpful when I first started grooming Miss Lills - I can remember I was particularly nervous about doing her face ... in fact, its the one bit that I'm still not hugely confident about and I still get scared that I might gouge an eye out or something - even though she is so good at holding still now. I find that when cutting near her eyes, it helps me (and her) if I cover her eye with one hand. Hope that makes sense?

The description in the link was so helpful for me because it is so easy to visualise the three circles she refers to. Once you do that (rather than looking at every detail of your poo's face), grooming becomes much less scary!!

https://edenorchards.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/how-to-groom-a-cockapoos-face-and-head/


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has a mega hairy head - her muzzle fluff grows up and out and her head fur goes sideways, downways, anyways  plus she has massive ears. When she is groomed I always ask them to trim her ears to just below the leathers and even then they tend to look enormously long and be permanently rather damp  very soon after a cut.
Because she drools (as she always has a ball in her mouth ) I keep her chin and beard fairly short too...
When you have perfected the art  I'll pay you to teach me 
These two pics of Dot taken quite soon after a trim - I know this because you can see her eyes!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

this is a good grooming video, although the dog has shorter ears than most, the head shape is nice. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7EI5w80VQ 
feel free to look at my grooming page pic's (link below) there are quite a few cockapoo's and doodles on there, they vary a bit depending on coat type and owner requests


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Miss Lilly said:


> Thanks Nicola! She is also known as Miss Ginger Beard - I guess you can see why in the pic...
> 
> I found this really helpful when I first started grooming Miss Lills - I can remember I was particularly nervous about doing her face ... in fact, its the one bit that I'm still not hugely confident about and I still get scared that I might gouge an eye out or something - even though she is so good at holding still now. I find that when cutting near her eyes, it helps me (and her) if I cover her eye with one hand. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> ...


I have looked at this website recently and probably one that I will refer to! Not sure Sid will keep still unless I bribe him, Molly is probably better,but that's usually because she gets bored


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Nicky
I have been grooming Beemo myself and I tend to do it in stages! I have thinning scissors for her face which are more forgiving. I know she looks a bit scruffy but we quite like that.  I keep her fairly short so I clip her every 3-4 weeks and then it is not such hard going! I'm certain you will do a great job!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Here's Miss Maggie just before Xmas. She had been trimmed I think about a week before these. Her head has loose waves but isn't very thick.[URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss Maggie as gorgeous as ever,only likeness that Molly has is she would have very long ears if I didn't trim them and if I didn't we would end up with all sorts on hem


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Sideways makes a change from upside-down!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

DB1 said:


> this is a good grooming video, although the dog has shorter ears than most, the head shape is nice. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7EI5w80VQ
> feel free to look at my grooming page pic's (link below) there are quite a few cockapoo's and doodles on there, they vary a bit depending on coat type and owner requests


Thank you dawn i will give them a look, all advice needed !


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Dot has a mega hairy head - her muzzle fluff grows up and out and her head fur goes sideways, downways, anyways  plus she has massive ears. When she is groomed I always ask them to trim her ears to just below the leathers and even then they tend to look enormously long and be permanently rather damp  very soon after a cut.
> Because she drools (as she always has a ball in her mouth ) I keep her chin and beard fairly short too...
> When you have perfected the art  I'll pay you to teach me
> These two pics of Dot taken quite soon after a trim - I know this because you can see her eyes!


Dot is beautiful and looks like she could be easier to cut than Molly, Molly has more of what we call the Sid vicious or rod Stewart hair style


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Hi Nicky
> I have been grooming Beemo myself and I tend to do it in stages! I have thinning scissors for her face which are more forgiving. I know she looks a bit scruffy but we quite like that.  I keep her fairly short so I clip her every 3-4 weeks and then it is not such hard going! I'm certain you will do a great job!


Oh lovely beemo, such a long time since I've seen her.well done Jude she looks good. If I get stuck I know where to come


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dot has a mega hairy head - her muzzle fluff grows up and out and her head fur goes sideways, downways, anyways  plus she has massive ears. When she is groomed I always ask them to trim her ears to just below the leathers and even then they tend to look enormously long and be permanently rather damp  very soon after a cut.
> Because she drools (as she always has a ball in her mouth ) I keep her chin and beard fairly short too...
> When you have perfected the art  I'll pay you to teach me
> These two pics of Dot taken quite soon after a trim - I know this because you can see her eyes!


Marzi, has you ever asked her to clip the ears quite short? I mean the layers as well as the length, I do a couple like that, one has longer ears than the other, both actually look nice - although i must admit I'm not tempted to do Dudley's that way, but then his are not as thick.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

DB1 said:


> Marzi, has you ever asked her to clip the ears quite short? I mean the layers as well as the length, I do a couple like that, one has longer ears than the other, both actually look nice - although i must admit I'm not tempted to do Dudley's that way, but then his are not as thick.


I've just looked at your fb page, your a brilliant groomer I wish I could only find one as good as you! 
Molly has very long ears and I have trimmed hers before,but unlike dot she doesn't have the fullness . My groomer thinned them this time but not the length, only wish she hadn't . Like I say Molly has a narrow head which this has only exaggerated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Marzi, has you ever asked her to clip the ears quite short? I mean the layers as well as the length, I do a couple like that, one has longer ears than the other, both actually look nice - although i must admit I'm not tempted to do Dudley's that way, but then his are not as thick.


Lol - once  too short!!
I do ask them to trim out under her ears and shape the bottoms a bit - sometimes they do this better than others.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Lol - once  too short!!
> I do ask them to trip our under her ears and shape the bottoms a bit - sometimes they do this better than others.


Isn't it funny some just suit short ears,but I think dot and Molly probably are better with then slightly longer! Maybe not too long especially Molly she does like to sniff he wee on the decking after doing it and this usually ends with wee wee on her ear tip  not nice !


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hard with these two to get a closeup. I've worked with this groomer a lot to get their faces how I like it. 

Here is their groom day.









And this is what they look like a month later. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

So sweet! You all have such _norma_l looking poos....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lexi and beemer both look so cute, I think they both look just great even with the months growth. I guess it's going to take a while for me to get mine just as I want them. My two have such different faces and head shapes my granddaughter is called lexi but I'm sure your lexi is better behaved and probably can sit still longer than mine ��

Lou what do you class as normal. Barney is perfect


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

I learned to groom Lucia's face by watching videos on YouTube
Mistakes grow back quickly and it all becomes easier with time and practice
Thinning scissors are a must along with curved scissors


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

theaccessman said:


> I learned to groom Lucia's face by watching videos on YouTube
> Mistakes grow back quickly and it all becomes easier with time and practice
> Thinning scissors are a must along with curved scissors


I have the thinning scissors, but must invest in some good curved ones. Any recommendations ? Would you suggest round ended ones for safety if they do them! 
You've done a great job on Lucia, did it take you long to get to grips with it. I'm aware there's going to be a few boo boos at first,but like you say it grows back


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a pair of rounded end 4 1/2 inch (11.43 Centimeters) scissors I use for around the bridge of her nose / eyes
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...leSearchString=4+1nch+shears&wec-locale=en_US
I use standard curved scissors 7 / 8 inches (17-20 centimeters) for above her eyes / forehead and her beard
Thinning scissors to blend in her fur after the curved scissor are used for cutting on her cheeks between her eyes and ears
Curved scissors for her ears
Yes it took half a dozen face trimmings to get a handle on it but it is not difficult although I did watch the Cockapoo face grooming videos on YouTube more than once during those first six attempts


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

theaccessman said:


> I have a pair of rounded end 4 1/2 inch (11.43 Centimeters) scissors I use for around the bridge of her nose / eyes
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...leSearchString=4+1nch+shears&wec-locale=en_US
> I use standard curved scissors 7 / 8 inches (17-20 centimeters) for above her eyes / forehead and her beard
> Thinning scissors to blend in her fur after the curved scissor are used for cutting on her cheeks between her eyes and ears
> ...


Many thanks, now off to purchase these  I'm sure I will be watching the videos in between each step of the face


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has a really irritating fringe which comes forward over her eyes

This is the freshly groomed version 



















I do thin her ears more these days which helps with the winter soggy ears she usually has  not a great photo but I think this shows it a bit better - I try to take out some of the heavyness but keep some of the layers too


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Molly has a really irritating fringe which comes forward over her eyes
> 
> This is the freshly groomed version
> 
> ...


Yes this best explains my Molly's fringe. She doesn't really have the eyebrow like some it's just one mop on her head that hangs over her eyes.
Ah your Molly always looks so nicely groomed


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Her fringe gets really annoying when she gets wet and hangs down more 










I have got better at grooming her as time has gone on. She is never going to look as smart as if she gets done properly but when I do it I can take time and if she does not want to co-operate one day we leave it until another so it works for us


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Is just hope in time I will get as good as you all. I know they will never be as good as a professional groomer,but as they say nothing ventured nothing gained! 
I guess you all can be my judge and jury maybe that can be another thread


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

For one of Molls very early grooms it seemed like a good idea to cut the curls while her coat was wet  - this was a very very very bad idea  she ended up with long bits and bald bits when it dried so I doubt you will ever come close to that - it grew back though and the next time was better


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha I will make a note of that so I don't make the same mistake. 
Mind you Molly's had her fair share of bad hair cut and that's from a professional groomer.
When she was 9 months old I took her and asked for a face trim,poor Molly looked like a monk. so even I can't do it this bad 
I think I must have cried for weeks after!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Lexi and beemer both look so cute, I think they both look just great even with the months growth. I guess it's going to take a while for me to get mine just as I want them. My two have such different faces and head shapes my granddaughter is called lexi but I'm sure your lexi is better behaved and probably can sit still longer than mine ��
> 
> Lou what do you class as normal. Barney is perfect



The thing I learned was being really specific about their faces: 1) don't use clippers between their eyes; 2) just trim the growth into their eyes from in between and not trim up the bridge - usually accompanied by a visual demonstration on how to hold the scissors with my fingers and face; 3) do not give them unibrows but blend their eyebrows and top of the head a little longer than the back of the head; 4) their muzzle should be trimmed in a circular shape - again visual demo with hands and my mouth; 5) trim their ears so if follows the shape of the leather and then thin the sides down. 

I used to tell them to leave the lashes but it was one instruction too much. So I live without long lashes. The last thing I say is I don't want another dog like a schnauzer so please just trim them up shorter so they look like a slightly shorter version of themselves. 

Almost two years working with the groomer at their daycare to get it just right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Goosey said:


> I've just looked at your fb page, your a brilliant groomer I wish I could only find one as good as you!
> Molly has very long ears and I have trimmed hers before,but unlike dot she doesn't have the fullness . My groomer thinned them this time but not the length, only wish she hadn't . Like I say Molly has a narrow head which this has only exaggerated.


Aww, Thank you Nicola - of course i don't tend to put the pic's of the shaved off, sad looking dogs!! actually they may sometimes look sad but always feel happier after - but I do try to make them all look as nice as poss - I know how i like them to look, because they are all different shapes and coat types I do have to vary the look a little, unless someone is very specific I will say 'I'll do what I would if they were mine, then next time you can say if you want something shorter, longer etc' it usually works ok then!


----------

